# Sticky  Laptops and Netbooks



## Chipp

*"Sticky" Threads for the "Laptops and Netbooks" forum:*


Thread on basic laptop myths with answers along with a Plethora of other information.
Looking to buy a laptop? Read this first.
Laptop Undervolting Thread
Gaming Laptop Info Thread


----------

